# ¿Qué preamplificador para bajo me conviene de estos?



## camicucci (Ago 29, 2010)

Yo estoy en la encrucijada de tener que armar un preamplificador para mi bajo. Ya me arme uno pero con un circuito de plaquetodo pero no sirve, si sirve para un mp3 (y no se porque tecnicamente hablando). Me gustaria saber que tan bueno es el Preamplificador Gallien Krueger en comparacion con otros dos que he encontrado por otros foros diyers y que parecen tener excelentes prestaciones y que son: Pre kreuzer y Sans Amp Lo quiero para tocar Blues, no me interesa mucho que tenga distorsion, solo que suene con cuerpo y brillo y poder modificar el sonido con buena flexibilidad en agudo, medios y graves. El ampli que me arme, por si interesa, y que iria conectado a continuacion es tambien un circuito de plaquetodo, y es este.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2010)

Eso que armaste de Plaquetodo NO es un previo (Aunque la etiqueta lo diga), es un control de Volumen, Graves y Agudos, te falta una etapa adaptadora de la señal del bajo hasta la entrada a la PCB que armaste.

Respecto a tu consulta y pedido de comparación:
Si yo te comento: _"El previo Gallien Krueger es el mejor del universo"_
¿ De que te puede servir ?, acaso tu gusto es el mismo que el mío.

El único que te puede dar una contestación es tu consulta eres tu mismo, tu propia prueba sobre como suena y si está de acuerdo el sonido a tu forma de tocar y al tipo de música que tocas.
No te sirve mi opinión ni la de nadie, porque la opinión está influenciada por el gusto personal y tu gusto y el mio no tienen por que ser iguales, ni siquiera parecidos.

Si quieres conocer opiniones del Gallien Krueger este es lugar para que las plantees:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/

Igual con el Kreuzer
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-dentro-bajo-15792/

Y si te interesa por aquí tienes otro previo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bartolini-ntmb-preamp-25522/


----------



## camicucci (Ago 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso que armaste de Plaquetodo NO es un previo (Aunque la etiqueta lo diga), es un control de Volumen, Graves y Agudos, te falta una etapa adaptadora de la señal del bajo hasta la entrada a la PCB que armaste.



Uh!, es lo que imaginaba entonces, pero con mi falta de conocimientos en electronica y audio, no sabia expresarlo. Ahora bien, tal vez me puedas aconsejar en que post colgarme a preguntar, de donde sacar la etapa adaptadora que me falta. Ni siquiera se como es la especificacion de salida de un instrumento como el bajo para ver que tengo que hacer para llegar a un ampli, o en este caso a un simple control de volumen como el que arme. Todas estas cosas no las he encontrado en ningun post/foro. 

Te agradezco tu respuesta, fogonazo, al menos ahora se tecnicamente que esta pasando.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Respecto a tu consulta y pedido de comparación:
> Si yo te comento: _"El previo Gallien Krueger es el mejor del universo"_
> ¿ De que te puede servir ?, acaso tu gusto es el mismo que el mío.
> 
> ...



Aqui no estoy tan de acuerdo, aunque bueno, sos vos el que sabe, yo solo puedo preguntar. Yo pienso que efectivamente cada uno tiene su gusto en sonido, pero tambien pienso que alguien que conozca alguno de estos proyectos, puede decir por ejemplo: que tipo de sonido se logra, que ganancia tiene, que tan facil es armarlo, que tan flexible las posibilidades de ecualizacion que dispone, algunos tienen otros controles (como el sans amp) que te incluyen cosas como la presencia y el blend, lo que pueden significar o no una ventaja respecto a otros, tan bien que tan caro es armarlo en cuanto a los componentes, y por ejemplo, que tan bien esta listo el proyecto para ser armado por un principiante, porque he visto que algunos proyectos suelen devenir en complicaciones que solo las resuelven los que saben. tal vez el error sea mio de meterme a hacer cosas de electronica y audio cuando se tan poco y por eso, pido perdon.
Gracias por tu respuesta igual, y si bien los links que me pusiste los habia visto, el ultimo no con lo cual ya tengo un dato mas.


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 29, 2010)

el circuito de plaquetodo mnicolau hiso un post del mismo ampli y yo lo arme y anda de 10


----------



## camicucci (Ago 29, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> el circuito de plaquetodo mnicolau hiso un post del mismo ampli y yo lo arme y anda de 10



mmm, estoy hablando de un preamplificador basado en un TDA1524 y ademas para usar con un bajo. Te puedo asegurar que no suena muy bien que digamos con un bajo. Y estoy seguro que esta bien armado, porque con un mp3 vuela.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2010)

camicucci dijo:


> ....Aqui no estoy tan de acuerdo, aunque bueno, sos vos el que sabe, yo solo puedo preguntar. Yo pienso que efectivamente cada uno tiene su gusto en sonido, pero tambien pienso que alguien que conozca alguno de estos proyectos, puede decir por ejemplo: que tipo de sonido se logra, .....


Yo te puedo decir:
Que ganancia posee
Que rango de control de tono posee.
Impedancias
Precios
Facilidad de armado
Factibilidad de conseguir componentes
Etc
Pero *NO* te puedo decir si va a tener el sonido que estás buscando, eso lo debes probar y analizar tu, *NO* es una cuestión técnica y una cuestión de opinión musical, similar al criterio de elección que tuviste al comprar tu bajo.
Yo puedo decir que esta echo de con madera, con tales cuerdas y tal otro pick-Up. pero nunca voy a poder decir como suena.

Existe una diferencia entre el criterio técnico y el criterio del músico, yo puedo diseñar un previo con una distorsión inferior a 0,00001, pero el músico busca otra cosa, coloratura, distorsiones especiales, cambios de fase, Etc.



g.corallo dijo:


> el circuito de plaquetodo mnicolau hiso un post del mismo ampli y yo lo arme y *anda de 10*


No para un instrumento musical.


----------



## camicucci (Ago 29, 2010)

Guau!, fogonazo ... ¡ Todo eso es lo que podes decirme de esos 3 preamplificadores que mencione??? Es un monton, y es lo que buscaba justamente. No importa tanto el sonido, son los 3 para bajo, con que me digas que se  le puede sacar sonido limpio y que no son solo para sonido distorsionado me recontra sobra. Ahi si corro el riesgo yo de ver cual armo. Vos decime todo lo otro .... bueno, no es una imposicion, si queres tomate ese trabajo, sino tenes gana, esta bien, me has orientado bastante y te lo agradezco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2010)

Bueno, el análisis no es tan rápido y sencillo.

Si quieres experimentar algo prueba agregar "Esto" a la entrada de la PCB que tienes actual, toma alimentación de los 12V y solo consume algunos mA.

Cumple la función de adaptar el Bajo a la placa que tienes en la actualidad en impedancia y nivel de señal, no creo que llegue 2 U$ de costo. Es parte de un proyecto que tuve en su momento.


----------



## camicucci (Ago 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Bueno, el análisis no es tan rápido y sencillo.
> 
> Si quieres experimentar algo prueba agregar "Esto" a la entrada de la PCB que tienes actual, toma alimentación de los 12V y solo consume algunos mA.
> 
> Cumple la función de adaptar el Bajo a la placa que tienes en la actualidad en impedancia y nivel de señal, no creo que llegue 2 U$ de costo. Es parte de un proyecto que tuve en su momento.



Buenisimo! Muchas gracias Fogonazo. Tratare de armarlo. Incluso de hacer un PCB para montarlo y asi voy probando esto tambien. Tengo el PCB Wizard. Te adjunto una imagen de lo que alli me quedo, ya que lo transcribi, por las dudas que haya interpretado algo mal. El diodo lo interperete como Zener de 9v (BZX55C 9v1), no si tiene otra especificacion. Lo encontre con el nombre ese que puse en el esquema. Y el Q2 no me figura el BC548A, asi que seleccione el B ¿Esta bien?

Una pregunta, ¿de donde sos? porque si sos de otro pais por ahi no consigo exactamente lo que esta en tu esquema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

Parece que está correcto.
Cualquier zener de 9,1V (Valor estándar) te sirve.
Soy de Argentina, pero los componentes son muy comunes los deberías encontrar en cualquier casa de electrónica.


----------



## camicucci (Ago 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Parece que está correcto.
> Cualquier zener de 9,1V (Valor estándar) te sirve.
> Soy de Argentina, pero los componentes son muy comunes los deberías encontrar en cualquier casa de electrónica.


OK! Vere de conseguir los componentes y te cuento como sale. Muchas gracias.


----------



## camicucci (Ago 31, 2010)

uh! Fogonazo. Resulta que vivo a 90km de las casas de electronica. No me resulta facil. Ayer fui hasta alla y ahora compruebo que me falta el capacitor de 150nF porque le erre (fijate el circuito que yo dibuje en comparacion con el tuyo, el C2). Tengo unos verdecitos, de 100nF (2A104J) y se que si pongo 2 en serie y con ellos 1 en paralelo obtengo los 150nF que necesito segun tu esquema. ¿Puedo sustituir en el circuito el C2 por los capacitores equivalentes? Te pregunto porque si bien la capacitancia es la misma por la equivalencia, no se si para audio es lo mismo esta sustitucion (por otros factores como la resitencia asociada equivalente, y demas). En el foro este busque el tema y hay un lugar donde dicen que para audio no es aconsejable la sustitucion por el ruido que meten, por eso te pregunto (mensaje 6 de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/capacitores-serie-29367/). 

Con las resistencias tambien hubo una omision pero ahi si se que puedo reemplazar por la equivalente mas tranquilo.

El otro problema fue que no habia BF245A y me dieron un K362, es lo mismo en este caso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

Cualquier capacitor de más de 150nF te sirve, incluso podría ser de 100nF, del tipo poliester, no importa la tensión, los capacitores deberían ir en paralelo, *NO* en serie, deja lugar en tu impreso para poner 2 en paralelo, pero solo coloca 1 (100nF) y mira como te funciona.

*2SK363*

*BF 245*

Es un buen reemplazo, revisa con el datasheet la correcta disposición de las patas en el impreso.


----------



## camicucci (Sep 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo por tu pronta respuesta!
OK con lo de los capacitores. Yo decia poner 3 de 100nF, para poniendo 2 en serie (50nF) + 1 en paralelo (100nF) daria los 150nF que pedias. Pero si decis que puede ser mas de 150nF entonces pongo solo 2 en paralelo y tengo 200nF como vos decis y listo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

camicucci dijo:


> ....OK con lo de los capacitores. Yo decia poner 3 de 100nF, para poniendo.....


El valor de ese capacitor *NO* es importante, coloca 1 solo de 100nF y prueba.

Cuando lo tengas funcionando veremos si afecta o no.


----------



## camicucci (Sep 1, 2010)

OK! Muchas gracias Fogonazo


----------



## camicucci (Sep 4, 2010)

Fogonazo: termine de armar la placa adptadora. La probe, te paso el album de Picasa que arme con 2 fotos y 2 videos: Album en Picasa. En cada foto y video hay explicaciones.
No noto ningun cambio entre usar esta placa y no usarla. Fijate los videos. No se si ponerle el otro capacitor que falta para sumar 200nF a la entrada. Te cuento que hice una simulacion con el LiveWire del circuito. Le puse una señal de 300mV (y 300Hz) y a la salida observo una señal de aprox 1 V. Pero si le pongo mas de 300mV la salida comienza a recortarse dando una onda cuadrada (tal vez por distorsion). Me pregunto si no es lo que esta pasando cuando toco el MI fuerte y solo (ver video). Un abrazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2010)

Conectando "Solo" el bajo debería sonarte con bastante menos volumen.
La adaptación esta pensada para unos 20/80mV en la entrada, mas que eso puede provocar recorte a la salida.

¿ Hay conectado algún pedal entre el Bajo y la placa ?


----------



## camicucci (Sep 6, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Conectando "Solo" el bajo debería sonarte con bastante menos volumen.
> La adaptación esta pensada para unos 20/80mV en la entrada, mas que eso puede provocar recorte a la salida.
> 
> ¿ Hay conectado algún pedal entre el Bajo y la placa ?



Por lo que tengo entendido, un instrumento musical anda en el rango de los 0 a 1V de señal. Este ultimo valor medido en una estratocaster en ciertos picos. Lo que quiere decir, que la suposicion que estara entre 20 y 80mv es un poco "ideal" para este caso, y de hecho, como ves en el video, el MI del bajo satura o distorsiona. De todas maneras, la adaptacion no anduvo al menos como esperaba, ya que tocando suave (lo que por ahi estaria dentro de los mV que planteas) no logro observar que cambie nada, el sonido que saca placa adaptadora+pre+ampli = pre sin placa adaptadora + ampli. No se el origen y la idea del circuito que me planteaste, pero la prueba no demostro ningun cambio positivo. No se si hay algo mas para hacer al respecto. Por mi lado, voy a trabajar con la simulacion, a ver si cambiando "algo" puedo hacer que en terminos de la simulacion mejore la placa y luego probarlo en la realidad. 
Obviamente no hay conectado ningun pedal entre el bajo y las placa. Si lo tuviera, no necesitaria esta placa adaptadora. Ya hice esa prueba con un pedal BOSS japones, el Equalizer GE-7, y funciona de maravilla con mi pre y mi ampli: osea, si pongo bajo + pedal GE-7 + pre + ampli, obtengo con ese pedal la ganancia suficiente que le falta al pre (y ademas me permite ecualizar sin problemas) para tirar el sonido que quiero con mi ampli. Pero obviamente la idea es no comprar un pedal.

Un abrazo.


----------



## camicucci (Sep 7, 2010)

No logre nada mediante simulacion. Una lastima que el armado de ese circuito no me haya servido para mejorar mi pre, le tenia FE mas porque venia de Fogonazo .... 
¿Tendre algun componente (por ejemplo transistores o diodos, digo) malogrado? ¿Como lo puedo saber?
¿Alguna sugerencia adicional para hacer andar este circuito mejor? .... o cerramos aqui??


----------

